# So over what period of time can you actually take laxatives like Dulcolax or Senna?



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

...without a risk becoming completely dependant on them? Question that I can't find an answer to. I know anywhere it says they're very dangerous, create habit, to use them only occasionally etc, but how long would you really be able to take them and "be safe"? If I take dulcolax say 2 times a week over a long period of time, does it count as prolonged use or is it considered for occasional use?


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

bump..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You can try one Dulcolax and start from there.It cannot cause dependance so to speak.Just take it as needed because you may feel a little bit irritated.Just try suppository first tho.It's better than enema!


----------



## xgracex (May 1, 2006)

My impression was that your body, over time, develops a resistance to laxitives and it takes more and more to achieve results with them if you use them on a regular basis. And then eventually your body needs them to go. But, if you're already at the point where you're needing them to go... what's the difference?I have no personal experience with this, however. That's just what I've gathered from reading. I'd be interested in the long-term affects of using Dulcolax.I love the results I get from Dulxolax and think I could become *mentally* addicted to them, considering they give me so much relief.


----------



## 14017 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, My name is Lucilla and I have been taking Senna and softeners twice a day for about 3 years now. The surgeon who did my colonoscomy told me it was safe to take and I could up the dose is neccessary.I really don't know what it will do to my colon in the long run, however it along with Dicetel has helped a great deal. I still have bad episodes of IBS. Terrible pain, bloating, nausea, and constipation. I sometimes have to have an enema along with the rest. I am just recovering from a boat of it. My stomach is so sore and I still feel nauseated. As usual it takes at least 3 days for me to feel right again.Everyone says eat fiber, Well I tried that and it only makes matters worse. I can no longer eat any kind of lettuce or vegetables that are raw or stir fried.Perhaps there are some new meds available.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the "extremely dangerous" propaganda is based on older laxatives that have not been on the market for a really long time. I also don't think that was based on clinical trials but more what people thinks make sense and seems to be true based on a few patients.Some of the anecdotal evidence is from people who are bulimic or anorexic that take many times the recommended dose for purging and may have screwed up their systems anyway.I can't find the fairly recent study that showed they weren't nearly as dangerous as people think. Sometimes you have to over-warn in order to legally protect yourself as well, so they aren't likely to back off on the warnings, heck they put the dependence warnings on laxatives that are not stimulatory laxatives that can't cause dependence because they don't work the same way.Even with the older warnings, most of the worry was daily use. If you are using 2X a week your body gets a break from the medication on the days you do not take it, so I wouldn't be too concerned.Some people's constipation just gets worse on its own, so I would worry about people who try to deal by taking more and more until they take way over the recommended dose as they may be making things worse than they otherwise would be with that sort of laxative abuse.K.


----------



## Dancing Queen (Feb 2, 2008)

My colonoscopy showed that the senna overuse cause discoloration in the colon. I don't know how bad this is. I was taking 3-4 extra strength senna(75-100mg) everynight for around 3 years. I started at lower dose, but had to increase. I am now off senna, at doctors suggestion, and on Miralax 2X day, MoM 2X day. Some relief every couple of days, mixed with all the gas and other fun stuff.


----------



## poor_kiwi (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, it's actually nice to know they're not THAT dangerous. For me when other stuff I'm taking somehow suddenly stops working I'm taking dulcolax for about 3 days in turn, then going back to "normal stuff"(osmotic laxatives) that works for 1 or 2 weeks if I'm lucky, then it repeats..Dancing Queen, how was you sitzmarker test if I may ask?


----------

